# need help with equipment........



## DAYCARE KID (Dec 8, 2007)

I need to know what exactly is a UV STERILIZER, and around about how much does one cost????? i am exsperianceing alot of cloudy water suddenly, and found that there are others who share the same woes. A uv sterilizer was suggested to some and i was wondering if i could get all the info i could about it.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?articleid=440

I wish I could be more help than a link but I hope it helps.


----------

